# School me on conformation



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm hoping to get into a handling class with my puppy or Frag before the puppy comes to get a better idea of handling and ring structure, etc. before I start showing my puppy, but I don't know if I'll be able to or not and I have a lot of questions about the ring. Basically I'm looking for an understanding of the way shows are set up and what tools/equipment I'll need to start saving up and buying stuff early/doing research on them.

I want to know how you know where to be at what time and how you manage your time. How do you know what order to line up in before you enter the ring?

How do you figure out where your grooming area is? I noticed at a recent show most exhibitors had 4+ dogs, grooming them all and handling them all. Am I going to look retarded being alone with no other exhibitors or dogs with me? Do I _need_ a grooming table, or can I use something else for grooming, etc? What equipment am I going to need for grooming? I know there are tons of different ways to prepare dogs. I guess that is something I'm going to need to talk to breeders/handlers of my breed, maybe?

What kind of lead/chain is the best for in the ring? I'm sure a standard show chain, but what kind of lead? I saw a ton of different kind at a vendor at the show I went to over the weekend, but I don't know if it's a matter of what you like best, or depends on the dog/coat style, or what you're showing in?

How on earth do you know what the judge is talking about and what to do once in the ring? I watched quite a few breeds show and saw minimal talking from the judge, but dogs were running all over the place and judges were pointing and moving dogs, etc. I'm sure a handling class would help understand this a lot, wouldn't it? 

So aside from those questions, any tips/tricks/pointers for showing? What's your schedule for showing days like and how do you organize yourself?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

1) go to some dog shows to see how things work. You will know your ring time in advance. Most of the time dogs enter in catalog order, but not always.

2) you need a mentor. Someone to go to some shows with so you can learn about these things. Does not need to be a person in your breed, just someone who will help you along with some of this.

3) take handling class. You will also learn a lot of these things in any decent handling class. If you don't take handling class, you will spend THOUSANDS getting beat and learning these lessons the REAL hard way.

4) Grooming space is usually first come first served. Certain shows offer reserved space, but not often. Please do not use the word "retarded" in this context, it is offensive.

5) GSDs use LONG leads so they can let the dog move out in front of them. GSDs are one of the more difficult breeds to properly exhibit, IMO. YOU NEED A MENTOR AND HANDLING CLASS.

6) Judges usually give pretty clear instructions. If you are unsure what a judge wants you to do, or is asking you to do, say so. However, judges have limited time to go over exhibits at AKC shows. You are generally expected to know how to set up your dog, show the bite, what "down and back", or "right around" means, etc. You REALLY need a mentor and a handling class.

If you are not properly prepared, you can get discouraged very fast. Heck if you ARE properly prepared you can get discouraged fast. Don't rush. Get prepared. You and your dogs will be much better off for it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> 5) GSDs use LONG leads so they can let the dog move out in front of them. *GSDs are one of the more difficult breeds to properly exhibit, IMO.* YOU NEED A MENTOR AND HANDLING CLASS.


Understatement of the year x.x

I've got an 8 foot lead for all breed shows and a 12 foot lead for the specialties. I bought that 12 foot lead 4 years ago and still have not used it...because I haven't had a dog to use it on. Mirada is too young for that much length and will be on 8 feet for awhile longer.



> Am I going to look retarded being alone with no other exhibitors or dogs with me?


No. Everybody starts somewhere. It's often just me and my dogs at a show, unless Jon can come along. Sometimes you end up setting up next to total jerks, and other times people are very kind, and will not only converse with you, but make some room for you.



> Do I need a grooming table, or can I use something else for grooming, etc?


I would suggest purchasing a grooming table. It makes things MUCH easier, and you won't break your back. Some people will use a vari kennel with a piece of thick plywood on top as a grooming table.



> What equipment am I going to need for grooming?


Depends. Are you getting another GSD, or a different breed? Different breeds (not to mention different dogs) have different grooming requirements. My tools are nothing more than a pin brush, bristle brush, undercoat rake, slicker, and scissors (for between the feet, and errant whiskers). I also have a forced air dryer (OMG do I ever love it!!!!).



> What kind of lead/chain is the best for in the ring?


Depends on the dog. Some dogs, no matter what their age or experience level, do not do well in chains, and need a certain nylon choke. Other dogs do better in hex chains, others in jewelers link chains, and still others in a martingale.

I showed a couple of Vizslak for a friend. Her male was AWFUL unless I put a chain on him. Her bitch was too soft for a chain and we went with a soft cotton choke for her.

As for leads, that also depends on the dog, as well as your hands. The Vizsla male showed better if I let him out front a bit, so I used a longer nylon snap leadfor him, or a lead that was attached directly to his collar (there's a kind that has no snap but you loop it around the live ring to secure it). The bitch wanted to stay closer, and so I used a shorter lead for her to keep her in with me. No point in having a long lead on a dog that doesn't want to use it all.

When I was showing English Cockers for another friend, I had two bitches and a dog. The two bitches were absolutely amazing on Resco leads or a soft Nylon. The boy was kind of a jerk, and would fight Rescos something fierce. He was a dream in a nice light chain.



> How on earth do you know what the judge is talking about and what to do once in the ring?


Judges will generally tell you to do three things:
"Take them down and back for me" (some say "up and back"), and this is usually done on the diagonal (not always).
"Please take them around/right around" This means go around the ring
"Please stack your dogs" set your dogs up.

When judges point at you and then point to another place in the line, go there (it will usually be up). If the judge points to another dog and gestures for them to go ahead of you, be mindful of it, and give that person room to set their dog up (while you reset your dog).

If you're concered about what to do before you go in the ring, WATCH the judge judge other breeds. This is their "ring procedure", and it is unlikely to change from breed to breed.

Dogs ALWAYS show first, and bitches ALWAYS show second, and it starts with puppy classes.

6-9
9-12
12-18
Novice/Amateur Owner Handler (these can be interchanged, as AOH does NOT have to be offered)
American Bred (AmBred)
Open
Winners Dog

The same thing will happen for the bitches, just replace winners bitch with winners dog.

When it's time for BOB judging, all winners from all the classes, as well as the specials (finished dogs) will enter the ring.

Many judges will have winners dog and winners bitch go around so they can look at them together. The judge will then point to each person "Best of Breed, Best of Opposite, Best of Winners". The judge may not have them in that order as they go around (he could change his mind and the last dog in line could become his Best of Breed and the first dog his Best of Ops for example).



> What's your schedule for showing days like and how do you organize yourself?


Depends on what time we have to be in the ring and how many are in front of us. 

English Cockers generally didn't show until 12:30 or later, and we usually had 15-30 dogs in front of us (of varying breeds), so our 12:30 ring time is really around 1:30 or 2. I would start getting the Cockers read around 10:30 AM or 11, so I had time for tub washing everybody, blowdrying, scissoring, and banding ears (Jack and Mona generally had to have their ears wrapped in vet wrap, while Cypress was good about wearing a snood).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> 1) go to some dog shows to see how things work. You will know your ring time in advance. Most of the time dogs enter in catalog order, but not always.


That's what I've started doing. I've only been to two so far, I guess that could be why I'm still so confused. What is catalog order?



> 2) you need a mentor. Someone to go to some shows with so you can learn about these things. Does not need to be a person in your breed, just someone who will help you along with some of this.


This is a good idea and something I would love to do, but how do I go about finding a mentor? Just be upfront and ask someone at a show, a breeder nearby... ??




> 3) take handling class. You will also learn a lot of these things in any decent handling class. If you don't take handling class, you will spend THOUSANDS getting beat and learning these lessons the REAL hard way.


That's what I figured, which is why I DEFINITELY want to take a class, I just don't know if I'll be able to find one before my pup will start showing... Do you think it would be more beneficial to take the class early with Frag or wait until the pup is old enough with vaccines and get her in the class? 




> 4) Grooming space is usually first come first served. Certain shows offer reserved space, but not often. Please do not use the word "retarded" in this context, it is offensive.


So not everybody gets grooming space? What happens if I don't? Am I just out of luck? Sorry, I didn't know that was offensive. I just mean I don't want to look like I have no idea what I'm doing or be intimidated by other groups with 5 people and 30 dogs, kwim?



> 5) GSDs use LONG leads so they can let the dog move out in front of them. GSDs are one of the more difficult breeds to properly exhibit, IMO. YOU NEED A MENTOR AND HANDLING CLASS.


The puppy will be an Australian Shepherd, not German. 



> 6) Judges usually give pretty clear instructions. If you are unsure what a judge wants you to do, or is asking you to do, say so. However, judges have limited time to go over exhibits at AKC shows. You are generally expected to know how to set up your dog, show the bite, what "down and back", or "right around" means, etc. You REALLY need a mentor and a handling class.


Well I know how to do that, and know what both terms mean, it just seemed like a lot was going on between the lines that I didn't understand. Handling class will help. 



> If you are not properly prepared, you can get discouraged very fast. Heck if you ARE properly prepared you can get discouraged fast. Don't rush. Get prepared. You and your dogs will be much better off for it.


Thanks. Other than being prepared, any other tips for NOT getting discouraged?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, it takes some time to figure out how things work. ? Catalog order is the order in which the dogs are listed in the catalog. 

About the mentor, YES! If there is a club, JOIN it, join it now, start going to meetings, and you will meet someone who will be delighted to help you.

Now I'm going to give you some really good advice. Of course, it's up to you what you do with it.

DO NOT take your puppy to the ring before you are both ready. Do most of your learning on your older dog, so you have some practice when you start with the puppy. If your nerves or newbie bungling make the ring a place that is not fun for your puppy, this can be very very hard to fix. So, don't show your puppy before you are both ready. If this means the puppy is a year old, so what. Do what is best for your dog.

Usually when you arrive at a show, if you cannot find grooming space, you can talk to a show official, and they will have someone help you find space for your crate and etc.

If you intend to show dogs, you need a pretty thick skin. You will meet some mean shallow people. You will also meet some fabulous wonderful people. There are more of these than the first kind, but the first kind is out there.

Aussies are a competitive breed. Grooming will be a factor, so if you could find someone to help you with that, that would be helpful. Ask your breeder about people in your area. 

Keep in mind, most people go through a couple dogs before they get a really good one. Treat the dog showing as a learning experience, a "schooling" of sorts, for the first couple years you are showing. If you win, yay. If you don't, you still got ring experience for yourself and your dog, and an experience with another judge. 

Stick around always, and watch the judging of your breed finish up. Watch the classes, and see if you can follow along and figure out what the judge is looking for. If you are around, support your breed in the Group rings.

And now I'm going to give you a couple more pieces of great advice:

DO NOT STAND RINGSIDE AND FAULT JUDGE. Ever. If you make comments at ringside, it should only be on the favorable aspects of any exhibit.

Do not say anything ringside that you don't want put across the loud speaker. You never ever know who is standing beside or behind you when you are speaking.

Most important, have fun. It's a great sport, I have met some of the most wondeful people, and if you go into it with the right attitude, and conduct yourself accordingly, you will too.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Invest in a forced air dyer. MAGIC. And fun to use.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

^what she said^

DEFINITELY DEFINITELY get a forced air dryer.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> So not everybody gets grooming space? What happens if I don't? Am I just out of luck?


Nope. Although I'm noticing less and less that it's actually a problem of space and more a problem of space hogs. Entries are down everywhere, and this does result in more grooming space....that people sprawl out all over (not always, but it happens). Many people, especially in your shared breed, are kind enough to let you borrow an electrical outlet momentarily, or a dryer, or a brush. It takes time, but people actually can be very friendly 

My dogs are fully bathed and blown out before we leave for the show, "just in case", but I do like to get them out and on the table to do a quick mist, and, if possible, blow out to get rid of any cowlicks that may have formed during transit.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm hoping to get into a handling class with my puppy or Frag before the puppy comes to get a better idea of handling and ring structure, etc. before I start showing my puppy, but I don't know if I'll be able to or not and I have a lot of questions about the ring. Basically I'm looking for an understanding of the way shows are set up and what tools/equipment I'll need to start saving up and buying stuff early/doing research on them.
> 
> I want to know how you know where to be at what time and how you manage your time. How do you know what order to line up in before you enter the ring?
> 
> ...


As far as breed specific items I can't help you. Handling classes or finding someone you can tag along with at a show that will explain it all will help the most but here is the basics..sorry it got so long! LOL

In So Cal the large majority of our shows are outdoors so the basics for what I take are an EZ up, xpens, grooming table, grooming box, cooler and my wheels. Indoor shows vary quite a bit since space is limited and you obviously don't need shade  and at least here xpens aren't allowed indoors as they take up too much room so dogs are crated indoors. We try to set up our EZ ups as close to the ring we'll be showing in as possible but prefer grass over pavement/dirt so we'll go farther away for a nice area. Since we have smaller dogs we'll stack crates on the wheels and then pull them over next to the ring to have them all ready and close by for the classes. Larger breeds tend to have crates ringside ahead of time and then walk the dogs over before the classes start. Just realize that at a 4 day show you can be in 4 different rings so if possible pick a central grooming spot since you'll have to walk to different rings for each day.

Once you are on the mailing list for the show supers you'll get hard copies of premiums and you can also check online for shows in your area. AKCs site will tell you who the show super is and most of the big ones will have websites. Entries typically close on the Wed afternoon 2 weeks before the show. This is Bradshaws site (they are the super for most of the shows in my area..but just for example so you can see the judging program) http://jbradshaw.com/ there is a link on the left that says shows and you can see a list of the shows they are handling. We are going to Paso Robles this weekend so if you click on 11/20/10 it will show you the premium and judging program. The judging program is posted about 5 days before the show and gives you the info on what time and ring you are in. You'll also receive a hard copy of this by mail and it typically has a map of the facility and give you an idea of where rings will be located. I have shelties so if you go to the Judging Schedule you can find your breed alphabetically and that shows how many dogs are competing of the breed that day, what time and what ring you are in. We're in ring 6 at 10 so if you scroll back up to ring 6 it shows how many breeds are in that ring before us and how many dogs of each sex are entered. Its listed as 22 Shetland Sheepdog 4-15-(2-1) so 22 total shelties, 4 class males, 15 class bitches then 2 male specials and 1 bitch special. Once you get to the show you can buy a catalog if you want which breaks down how many dogs are in each class and who they are. 

As far as organizing yourself once you know what time you show you backtrack from there depending on how much time you need to groom and prepare yourself for the class. Shelties we get there early...ugh like 2-3 hours before ring time so we have time to groom them all at the set up before pulling over to ringside before our class.

Once your breed starts the steward will call the classes and the dogs typically enter in order of armband. Even numbers are bitches and odd numbers are dogs. In Shelties we have 6-9 months, 9-12, 12-18, american bred, bred by exhibitor, open sable and open aoac for both dogs and bitches (not sure what specific classes your breed has but anyone in the breed can help you there). With the shelties they enter and line up/stack their dogs in numerical order. The judge then sends them all around the ring together and the first dog in line gets put on the table for the judge to go over. Once the judge is done they have the dog do a down and back...usually moving the dog to the opposite corner (diagonally) so they can watch their front and rear movement. The dog comes back to judge and self stacks then the judge sends that dog around the whole ring to watch its sidegate. That continues through each dog in the ring. As the last dog finishes all the dogs are already stacked in line again and the judge usually walks down and back doing their final close up look. They tend to pull the dogs out in the order of their preference and send them all around again either together or individually and then do a final placement of 1st-4th. After all the dog classes are done the 1st place dog from each class comes back for winners dog. They all go back in to compete against each other and the judge picks their winners dog. If there was a 2nd place dog from the winners dog original class that dog then goes back in to represent their class in the ring and the judge selects their reserve winners dog. The same process is repeated for bitches and then they have the breed class. You'll have dogs/bitches that have finished their CH's aka specials and the winners dog and winners bitch. The process basically happens again as this is the first time the judge has seen the specials and when it's over they'll place a best of breed, best of winners (either winners dog or winners bitch) and best opposite sex (to the best of breed). These can be but don't have to be 3 separate animals for example if the BOB was either winners dog or winners bitch that dog would automatically also get best of winners since he 'beat' the winners bitch for the breed. Now that AKC made a grand championship for finished dogs to compete for they now place a select dog and select bitch from the remaining specials (if any..and if the judge feels the dog deserves the GCH points). You'll know the winners dog/bitch as they are awarded purple ribbons, reserve WD/WB will get purple/white ribbons. BOB is purple/yellow, BOW is blue/white, BOS is red/white and select dog/bitch are a baby blue/white.

The BOB dog then waits around for the groups and competes against the BOB's from each breed in their respective group. Groups are placed 1st-4th as well and the 1st place dogs from each group compete against each other for Best in Show.

It seems like a lot but as soon as you understand the classes your breed has and the order they are in the process will seem much simpler. Good luck :wave:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Gah! I forgot bred by in my classes earlier x.x Shame on me. Bred By has been a dwindling class, but more GSD people have been taking advantage lately.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

For the gsd really all of this information is dependent upon which of the shows you attend ie: AKC or SV or UKC the information listed above would not work in all the avenues


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Right. Though the OP is getting an Aussie (don't know if you missed it or not, so just saying).


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

so will be showing an aussie not gsd got it..... was confused since others also posted gsd above.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think we all just assumed (foolish us), and then it kinda got back on track on its own but nobody ever said anything.

Random thread mutations


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

You got some excellent advice. Does the puppies breeder show dogs? If so can they mentor you? That is a great way of getting *in*. I know I have a friend who got a collie from the midwest and she had a hard time getting *in* with the East coast collie people because she did not buy an *East coast* collie. She had a much harder time then we did even though we started in collies at the same time. If your breeder is not local, see if they have a friend who is that can help you.
Handling classes are a great way of meeting people...so are match shows


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

are you doing ASCA, AKC, or both. I highly recommend you do ASCA, I have heard lots of "problems" with many AKC judges judging the Aussie so much so that I no longer consider an AKC CH to be worth anything in the breed. (PM me for clarification)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Yes, it takes some time to figure out how things work. ? Catalog order is the order in which the dogs are listed in the catalog.
> 
> About the mentor, YES! If there is a club, JOIN it, join it now, start going to meetings, and you will meet someone who will be delighted to help you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red. I can't find any classes at the local kennel club to get enrolled in yet (end of year so they don't start up until after the new year) but I will be going to meetings to hopefully meet some people. 

I definitely don't plan on ruining my pup against showing and will make sure we're ready. I'm hoping after some handling classes with my GSD that I can get him into the UKC ( I hear it's easy and they don't always require intact-ness?) to do some fun showing JUST for the experience. I don't want to be a nervous mumbling fool out there. If not, I'll take as many handling classes as possible with the GSD and hopefully fun matches (do they HAVE those for handling classes?) will do the trick getting me ready. This is all just a fun learning experience for me and I agree with what you said; if I win- YAY, if I don't- at least I learned and had fun. 

I definitely have pretty thick skin, so that shouldn't be an issue. Of course, I'm not used to whatever kind of snottiness I may get in the _dog_ world, but usually that kind of thing just gives me more motivation for succeeding. 

There's a local breeder with a daughter that shows Jr. Showmanship and is very good at it from what I see/hear. Since she's around my age, I'm thinking of asking her for tips/help in the grooming department. I guess she grooms all of their dogs for shows and seems pretty talented at it. Perhaps she'll teach me a thing or two, if she has the time. She showed at the shows this past weekend that I went to, but unfortunately I didn't get to see Aussies show because of my work schedule and the distance we drove. 

I did still get to see a lot of nice dogs and learn more about the shows in general. It's funny you mention the thing about standing ringside and not talking fault. Jon and I stood and watched Rottweilers and Dobermans in the same ring and had a good time picking out desirable dogs/aspects of dogs here and there. I never even thought of saying something negative or rude.

I definitely think I'm going to have fun with it, and with the puppy in general. I'm not much of a people person and I think this will help form relationships and bring me out of my shell a bit, too. 



RaeganW said:


> Invest in a forced air dyer. MAGIC. And fun to use.


Haha, I've always wanted one. Perfect excuse to give my BF. 



Xeph said:


> Nope. Although I'm noticing less and less that it's actually a problem of space and more a problem of space hogs. Entries are down everywhere, and this does result in more grooming space....that people sprawl out all over (not always, but it happens). Many people, especially in your shared breed, are kind enough to let you borrow an electrical outlet momentarily, or a dryer, or a brush. It takes time, but people actually can be very friendly
> 
> My dogs are fully bathed and blown out before we leave for the show, "just in case", but I do like to get them out and on the table to do a quick mist, and, if possible, blow out to get rid of any cowlicks that may have formed during transit.


Are there areas to bathe dogs at shows? I didn't think there was, but you say that you bathe yours before you leave "just in case"... or did you mean you bathe them, then BLOW them just in case?



Tami said:


> As far as breed specific items I can't help you. Handling classes or finding someone you can tag along with at a show that will explain it all will help the most but here is the basics..sorry it got so long! LOL
> 
> In So Cal the large majority of our shows are outdoors so the basics for what I take are an EZ up, xpens, grooming table, grooming box, cooler and my wheels. Indoor shows vary quite a bit since space is limited and you obviously don't need shade  and at least here xpens aren't allowed indoors as they take up too much room so dogs are crated indoors. We try to set up our EZ ups as close to the ring we'll be showing in as possible but prefer grass over pavement/dirt so we'll go farther away for a nice area. Since we have smaller dogs we'll stack crates on the wheels and then pull them over next to the ring to have them all ready and close by for the classes. Larger breeds tend to have crates ringside ahead of time and then walk the dogs over before the classes start. Just realize that at a 4 day show you can be in 4 different rings so if possible pick a central grooming spot since you'll have to walk to different rings for each day.
> 
> ...


All of this information was great, I appreciate it!



kacaju said:


> You got some excellent advice. Does the puppies breeder show dogs? If so can they mentor you? That is a great way of getting *in*. I know I have a friend who got a collie from the midwest and she had a hard time getting *in* with the East coast collie people because she did not buy an *East coast* collie. She had a much harder time then we did even though we started in collies at the same time. If your breeder is not local, see if they have a friend who is that can help you.
> Handling classes are a great way of meeting people...so are match shows


I haven't picked out a breeder for sure yet, but all of them that I'm looking at do show. There are two very local, one of which I kind of don't want to go with because they don't register pups with the ASCA, and the other I don't really want to go with because I don't like the litter they're throwing in the spring. The other two are at least a couple states away. I suppose I could always talk to the breeders here for help though. 



Keechak said:


> are you doing ASCA, AKC, or both. I highly recommend you do ASCA, I have heard lots of "problems" with many AKC judges judging the Aussie so much so that I no longer consider an AKC CH to be worth anything in the breed. (PM me for clarification)


I want to do both. I definitely want to do ASCA, but I've been told (and I guess I don't really know how to check this for sure) that the main breeder I was hoping for a puppy from doesn't register with the ASCA so they're out.  But AKC has a lot more shows in my area that would be convenient to show at, too.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

You're right, Thornapple does not have ASCA registration.
Reasons I won't disclose here.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

The AKC has a new Mentor program where they pair newbies with experienced exhibitors.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> The AKC has a new Mentor program where they pair newbies with experienced exhibitors.


I've heard about it, but do you know anyone who has actual first-hand experience with it?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> I've heard about it, but do you know anyone who has actual first-hand experience with it?


Nope.... I was thinking about inquiring about being a mentor. But haven't had time.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Are there areas to bathe dogs at shows? I didn't think there was, but you say that you bathe yours before you leave "just in case"... or did you mean you bathe them, then BLOW them just in case?


Generally the answer is no. There are a couple of shows that offer it, but they are few and far between.

When I say "Just in case" what I mean is that I blow them out beforehand just in case. My dogs are always bathed pre show (Mirada will be bathed Thursday evening for the show this weekend). Mirada still has puppy coat (much to my surprise) and so cowlicks happen that I can't always get rid of before ring time. She still goes in looking more than presentable, and she's not wet with her hair going every which way.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

For sv show bathe gsd a day or three in advance depending on the type of coat your dog has before the ring all you do is a quick brush if that. I suggest nails done a couple days in advance so their feet do not have any tenderness.

When I show groomed AKC bichons/schnauzers/bouvies, they were all bathed and blowed out and any scissoring needed to touch up day of show to look their best as close to class time as possible.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually I can't remember going to an AKC all breed show that did not have bathng facilities. I don't wash my dogs on show days.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

been a long time but yes I agree to this statement


> AKC all breed show that did not have bathng facilities


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> I've heard about it, but do you know anyone who has actual first-hand experience with it?


I applied for a mentor about 3-4 months ago and, although receiving confirmation of my acceptance into the program, I have yet to be assigned a mentor. There may not be one in my area yet. I hope that this program takes off because it is difficult to get into this sport unless you know someone in it. I have been on my own since the beginning.


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't seen a show without atleast a hose (you usually have to bring your own shampoo and towel and what not.) I don't use the baths for my own dogs though, only when my boss tells me to go bathe dogs. Just because the water is 99% of the time FREEZING cold and I feel bad for them 

Don't think anyone has mentioned this, but in AKC the general rule of thumb is 2 minutes per dog. So if your time is listed as 12:30, and theres 60 dogs in front of you, expect for your breed to start closer to 2:30. With dobes, (we generally have between 3-6) we try to get there about an hour ahead of the start of our breed so we can set up crates and work are dogs. Your first time, I would get there a couple hours early (2-3) set up your crate and put your dog inside, let him relax and let yourself relax. Then start grooming about 30-45 minutes before your breed starts.

For grooming, (long coated breeds) we usually bathe them 3-4 days in advance, then trim the day before. Then each day of the show we spray them with water and self rinse (it's just leave in shampoo, can be found at most of the vendors) then blow dry them with a force dryer. 

And follow everyone elses advice about finding a mentor. It will help a TON.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dobelove said:


> I haven't seen a show without atleast a hose (you usually have to bring your own shampoo and towel and what not.) I don't use the baths for my own dogs though, only when my boss tells me to go bathe dogs. Just because the water is 99% of the time FREEZING cold and I feel bad for them
> 
> Don't think anyone has mentioned this, but in AKC the general rule of thumb is 2 minutes per dog. So if your time is listed as 12:30, and theres 60 dogs in front of you, expect for your breed to start closer to 2:30. With dobes, (we generally have between 3-6) we try to get there about an hour ahead of the start of our breed so we can set up crates and work are dogs. Your first time, I would get there a couple hours early (2-3) set up your crate and put your dog inside, let him relax and let yourself relax. Then start grooming about 30-45 minutes before your breed starts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I will definitely be trying to find a mentor!


----------

